# Computers: Furs' best friends



## wrathofautumn (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm curious to know how old other furs computers are and what do they use them mainly for. 

I'll just start with myself. My computer's as old as Y2K, running on windows 98, and has been kicking around for two years almost with no fatal malfunctions. I upgraded its hard drive a lone time ago and it's been doing great. It's no good for running today's game, but it certainly gets the job done, like doing my artwork and stuff. Besides, all I really need is a rom with Starfox! X3 Fox McCloud FTW!


----------



## Kommodore (Aug 28, 2007)

Pretty new computer, bought it about a year and a half ago. Constant hardware and software problems for over a year. Learned a lot about computers fixing the damn thing. Finally rewired it and replaced the pcu and works perfect. My computer is for the internets and the games, not much else.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Aug 28, 2007)

I bought 2 computers and a laptop a year ago on tax free day. I'll probably buy another next year. I try to buy one every 2 years.


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 28, 2007)

about 5 years old, and i use it for gaming. ive got a logitech laser mouse, a headset, and normal 
keyboard. i mainly use it to draw and game. works great for CS:S, despite the shitty graphics card (Radeon 9250)


----------



## ADF (Aug 28, 2007)

My computer has no age, it is a Frankenstein monster of old and new parts.

I use it for a mixture of stuff; web, gaming, making stuff, media and so on.


----------



## Janglur (Aug 28, 2007)

~3 years old.

1.8 GHz AMD Athlon64 Venice, 1 GHz FSB/HTT
2 GB PC3200 DDR Dual Channel, 2.0-3-2-6 timings.
ATI Radeon x550 (128 MB)
Dual 10k RPM Raptors in RAID0
40 GB Maxtor 7.2k RPM pileocrap


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Aug 28, 2007)

lets see.. my desktop:
~5 years old
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (1.94ghz)
1.25 gigs DDR333 ram
Geforce 6600GT 128MB AGP
two Western Digital HD's (40gig x1, 60gig x1)
WindowsXP Pro

laptop:
~2 months old
AMD Turion64 X2 TL-56 1.8ghz
2 gigs DDR2 667 ram
160gb SATA HD
Geforce 7600GO 256MB PCI-x
XUbuntu 7.04 AMD64 w/ 2.6.22 kernel


----------



## HaTcH (Aug 28, 2007)

Desktop: Gateway 500XL (pic slightly outdated)
~2002
Intel D850EMV2 Board
Intel Pentium 4 Lexington, 2.5GHz
1.0GB Rambus pc1066
nVidia GeForce 440 MMX, AGP, 128MB
80GB WD IDE, 60GB Maxtor IDE, 250GB WD SATA, 250GB Seagate SATA
Windows XP Home, Kubuntu Linux (Feisty)

Laptop: HP dv8000
~2005
AMD Turion 64 2.0GHz
1.5GB Ram. SODIMMs.. they're all the same
80Gb Hitachi (stock) and 60Gb Seagate (added) [yes, I can has 2 hard drives!]
ATI Mobility 200M, 128MB Dedicated w/ability to swap with main memory
Windows XP Home, Kubuntu Linux (Feisty)


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 28, 2007)

Newly rebuilt WinXP:Home computer from the ground up, using a bit of newish technology, a stable 3GHz processor, 256MB vid card, 1024MB of RAM, and about 750GB of stored information.

I plan on getting a new computer set up as a proxy, running either WinXPro or WinXP:Media Center, or maybe Ubuntu.

Edit: I use my main for a variety of reasons.. from audio/video editing, photo editing, filesharing (legally, but of course), gaming, chatting, information gathering, video/music player, school work.. etc.

I plan on getting the second computer up and running as well for maintenance issues and testing salvaged parts. You'd be surprised how much stuff people throw away. I found two perfectly good 30GB IDE HD's.

Edit again: Wow, I should really think of what I want to write before I go ahead and type it. Um. I also have a laptop, running at the basics for WinXP:Home, with WiFi, which I basically use when I'm out and about at work, a friend's place, or when I travel.


----------



## Zero_Point (Aug 28, 2007)

Built mine in November last year.
AMD Athlon64X2 FX-62 @2.8GHz
Asus M2N-SLi Deluxe motherboard
2GB Crucial 10th Anniversary Ed. DDR2-800
2x 7950GT KO @600/1450MHz (SLi)
Apevia Beast 650W PSU
XClio Windtunnel Silver full-tower case
2 Seagate IDE HDDs, 1 80GB and 1 300GB
DVD-R/RW DL drive
DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive
Cheap-ass Wal-mart Creative soundcard.


----------



## net-cat (Aug 29, 2007)

My computer is a frankenputer, with parts ranging from about 8 months (motherboard, processor) to over a decade (floppy drive) old.

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?pid=144254#pid144254


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 30, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> My computer is a frankenputer, with parts ranging from about 8 months (motherboard, processor) to over a decade (floppy drive) old.
> 
> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?pid=144254#pid144254



Oh, really? That's pretty sweet.  Slowly upgrading it, I assume?


----------



## net-cat (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah. Basically, I replace things on an as-needed basis. At the moment, however, nothing needs replacing. (Not that I wouldn't mind throwing a Core 2 Quad in there, but I really don't need it right now.)


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 30, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Yeah. Basically, I replace things on an as-needed basis. At the moment, however, nothing needs replacing. (Not that I wouldn't mind throwing a Core 2 Quad in there, but I really don't need it right now.)



Hehe, I need a new CPU. Mine only runs about 933 Mhz. XP


----------



## FreerideFox (Aug 30, 2007)

~2 months old
Powermac G5 Pro
8GB DDR2 RAM
500GB Hard drive
intel core 2 duo 2.4ghz
OSX Tiger, waiting for Leopard. 

~1 month old USED (2 years old I think total)
Dell Dimension 4300 
512MB DDR RAM
40GB 
200GB
Intel P4 1.7 ghz
Linux Sabayon / XP Home

~1.5 years old 
GQ Fry's Box
768MB DDR2 RAM
40GB 
AMD Sempron 3.0 GHz
XP Home / Vista

~ 5 years old
My first computer, custom built dont know what it all is 
256 DDR
80 GB
AMD Duron 1.2 ghz
Win 2000

~3 years old 
Dell Inspiron 1000
512MB DDR
30GB
Intel Celeron 2.2 ghz
Vista inspirat.


----------



## Paul Revere (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a desktop with an Athlon 64, but I keep losing motherboards.  It's ridiculous!  I guess it's because the nForce3 chipset is really sensitive to electrostatic shock.  I've lost 3 motherboards and counting ...
Right now I'm using a busted old laptop whose screen doesn't work.  I actually have to plug this damn thing into a monitor just to use it.


----------



## nobuyuki (Sep 15, 2007)

I built this machine in April.  My last machine was first put into service in November of 2000.  The machine before that was my first personal computer and my parents bought it for me in 1995.


----------



## amtrack88 (Sep 21, 2007)

I started getting into computers in 1998 when my mom brought home an Acer with 64MB of RAM, a 450MHz Pentium 2 processor, and an 8GB ATA33 hard drive for 2000 dollars

My primary machine* built it about a year ago.
EPox EP-9NPA nForce4 mobo 939skt
Athlon 64 3500+
1GB DDR333
160GB SATA, 80GB PATA
Radeon X850XT (I don't play many games though, I might start dropping the higher end video cards on my next machine)
Creative Audigy2 ZS

I have 5 or 8 other various computers. They're all between 26 to 2 years old. I have a decent Pentium 3 based machine running as a server. My Tandy 1000 and Macintosh SE/30 are grazing in storage, I wanna whip them out.


----------



## Amaroq (Sep 29, 2007)

I currently have an IBM Netvista 6648-TAU I got for $50 used.

1 GHz Pentium III, 256mb ram, 20 gig hard drive. It came with windows 2000, I later installed windows XP with service pack 2, and then mid to late last year, I completely wiped the HD and installed Linux Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. When I heard of 7.04, I upgraded to 6.10, then to 7.04.

Unfortunately, a previous session of toying around with chroots caused some screwups with the upgrading. I don't feel like trying to fix the weirdness I sowed, so maybe I'll take on Gentoo sometime. When I get another computer, so I won't have to put my only one out of commission while I learn to set up that distro.


----------



## HaTcH (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol.. thats the best part about Linux.. Ohp! It stopped working? Just reformat and reinstall! 

Save your home directory, as thats like the only place you put things. And now theres even a program they wrote to save a list of all the programs you apt-get'd, so when you reformat, you can bring your system right back to the way it was!


----------



## net-cat (Sep 30, 2007)

If you put your /home on a different partition, you don't even have to back it up. (Although you should.)

I think we need a good, old-fashion, angry-mob-style running-out-of-town of whoever came up with the registry in Windows.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 30, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> Lol.. thats the best part about Linux.. Ohp! It stopped working? Just reformat and reinstall!


I would say the best part is that you never _have_ to reinstall...


----------



## Amaroq (Oct 1, 2007)

Indeed. "It stopped working? Just reformat and reinstall!" fits windows better than linux.

For linux it's "It stopped working? Determine what you did that broke it, and fix it yourself." Which I've actually had to do a couple of times. xD

The first time was easy. I modified my /etc/X11/xorg.conf and when I restarted... it wasn't pretty. I had to use a terminal-based text editor to fix it.

The toughey though was when someone in an IRC room gave me a shell script example that would delete every file on my hard drive with a certain filename in it. But I forgot to modify the example and wound up deleting every file on my hard drive that had the text "file.so" in its filename...


----------



## uncia (Oct 1, 2007)

currently:
- primary desktop/file-server
1998/99, Compaq K7/500, 320Mb, 250+120+80Gb
- secondary desktop (not used enough, can't be bothered moving over from the K7/500 which refuses to die...)
2004/05ish, generic Targa XP 3400+, 2Gb, 300Gb+80Gb: heck, they were flogging them at a genuine 50% off, so why not... *shrugs*
- backup desktop
2003? second-hand, XP 1700+, has memory and a couple of large disks ^^
- workhorse laptop (primary use now; working on FA /was/ a pain-in-the-neck before I bought this...)
2006 early, Toshiba Qosmio F20-130, M750 1.86GHz, 1Gb, 80Gb (slightly sucky HDD space, excellent build quality, keyboard and screen - even if lacking a bit in res.)

- don't s'pose the older CBMs/Ataris/TI/Sinclairs/Nascoms/etc. back to ~1977 count? Still dig one or two of 'em out for nostalgia from time-to-time, I guess


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with all you linux fans but im too lazy to install it when my comp runs windows lol
btw my comp is 2 years old 
1 gig ram
100 gig hard drive
3400 processor
I use it for internet and games, although nothing super flashy or my comp dies lol


----------



## Amaroq (Oct 1, 2007)

Ubuntu is easy to install. Just pop in the CD and boot from it. Just be prepared to add the additional repositories and install a bunch of packages once you've got it installed if you want the proprietary things, such as codecs for mp3 support and support for other windows media formats.

If you're a hardcore gamer though, it's probably a nice idea to have windows for backup. Wine is nice for running windows programs, but it doesn't have completely bug-free support yet, especially for games. Perhaps a dual-boot so you can choose whether to start windows or linux when you turn on the compy.

EDIT: Your computer dies, with specs like that?


----------



## Delcatty (Oct 2, 2007)

Mines is a Windows XP and that's all I can say. I don't know much about computers about "bits" and stuff.


----------



## EdgarCorona (Oct 3, 2007)

Desktop at home (3 years old, custom-built):
Athlon 64 3400+ 2.2Ghz
1024mb RAM
ATi Radeon X800pro 256mb
160gb 7200rpm Samsung HDD + 200gb 7200rpm Samsung HDD, both IDE because I am lame.

Internet, coloring pictures and Call of Duty 2 is what I use it for.

Laptop with me at school:
Toshiba Tecra (Windows XP Preinstalled because Vista is dumb kthx)
1.86Ghz Intel Centrino Duo (runs faster than my desktop Athlon)
1024mb RAM
100gb 5400rpm SATA (runs faster than my desktop hard drives)

Basically this laptop is better except for its lack of a videocard, but I did that on purpose to not waste my time with Call of Duty 2. At least coloring pictures is better though.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 17, 2007)

I use pentium 3 XP windows. I usuealy just brows n draw on it tho  it what i do ehe


----------



## Ailure (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm too lazy to list my specs, so just look here. Some stats might be little screwy (ignore network usage, it's always wrong... it's even been in the negative range :lol. Since it's a AMD64 processor I'm considering to install a 64 bit OS. I'm considering the 64 bit version of Ubuntu, since that's what I use on my laptop. I'm rather comfortable with Linux, and find myself preferring it over Windows XP.  My productivity feels higher too. After I get most of my games working with Wine, I probably find myself only starting into Win XP for the few things that doesn't work at all in Linux.

My laptop is a boring slow Pentium M with 512 MB ram and only 20 GB on it's HD. Runs a bit slow in Windows XP, but seems to run lots faster in Ubuntu... probably because of the superior memory management in GNU/Linux.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 19, 2007)

*My Pixel Banger*:

â€¢	*Case:* Antec Super lanboy
â€¢	Motherboard: Abit Ic7
â€¢	*CPU:* Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz Northwood
â€¢	*ODD:* 1 LITE-ON DVD writer and 1 Sony DVD reader
â€¢	*HDD:* 1 80GB Western Digital Caviar and 3 40GB Seagate Barracudas
â€¢	*RAM:* 1.5Gb of Corsair XMS 3200 DDR
â€¢	*VPU:* Powercolor X1950Pro AGP
â€¢	*PSU:* 350Watt Antec Smartblue
â€¢	*Sound:* Audgy 2 Value
Oh and Windows XP Home


----------



## fastturtle (Oct 28, 2007)

My oldest rig is an HP Pavilion bought in 97. It's still running Win_Me on a 700 celeron. The only things done was the memory is maxxed at 512 and I've added an ATI Xpert98 PCI vid card and cd burner. That's my kids system now.

The next oldest is a Compaq desktop with 1300 Athlon T-bird. It's also been maxxed to 768 megs and has an Nvidia TNT2 w/32 megs (pre-Geforce) runs XP-Pro on an 80GB drive and has both CD and DVD Burners along with a Zip100 drive and floppy drive

My next rig is a Compaq Presario laptop with AMD Turion 1600, 1GB and running XP-Pro, soon to get Vista. That was bought in August 2006
Next is another Presario (Same model) bought in October 2006 running XP home

My final and newest rig is home built. It's an Intel DQ965GF with e6300 C2D and 4GB memory with 320 GB SATA drive and SATA DVD burner with Light Scribe running Gentoo Linux. It was built in May 2007


----------



## fastturtle (Oct 28, 2007)

Amaroq said:
			
		

> I currently have an IBM Netvista 6648-TAU I got for $50 used.
> 
> 1 GHz Pentium III, 256mb ram, 20 gig hard drive. It came with windows 2000, I later installed windows XP with service pack 2, and then mid to late last year, I completely wiped the HD and installed Linux Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. When I heard of 7.04, I upgraded to 6.10, then to 7.04.
> 
> Unfortunately, a previous session of toying around with chroots caused some screwups with the upgrading. I don't feel like trying to fix the weirdness I sowed, so maybe I'll take on Gentoo sometime. When I get another computer, so I won't have to put my only one out of commission while I learn to set up that distro.



And that's why I keep all partitions split out from root. /home, /usr /boot /var /tmp /graphics /media. Saves me the hassle of loosing data. Oh BTW I'm a Gentoo user so if you want input advice, I can help.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 28, 2007)

Like ADF and net-cat, my computer is a FrankenBox.

MSI K9N4-SLI motherboard
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ CPU (dual-core 2.01GHz)
2GB DDR2 RAM
HDDs:  60GB (system drive), 250GB (general storage), 150GB (torrent downloads)
Removable storage:  MSI DVD-R/W drive (malfunctioning), Memorex 1GB USB flash drive
Video:  dual GeForce 7100GS video cards (256MB each) in SLI
Audio:  Creative SoundBlaster Audigy Gamer sound card w/ Live!Drive front-drive-bay interface
Running Windows Vista Business (don't ask).

The sound card is probably the oldest thing in the comp, with the possible exception of the system drive.


----------



## umdie80weiss (Oct 28, 2007)

My Pc is kinda magic every time i fix a problem a new one appears >_< (well at least i've something to do^^)

Mine Is about 3 years old

Motherboard: MSI M2N4 SLI
Cpu : AMD 64 3800+
Ram : Kingston DDR2 1 GB 667
Grapics : Nvidia Geforce 6800 XT Black Edition 
HDD : Western Digital 250 GB
Audio : Onboard 
OS : Windows XP


----------

